
Show HN: Free Chat UI Kit for Sketch - alecsmart1
https://www.cometchat.com/chat-ui-kit
======
alecsmart1
Hi! We've launched a new Chat UI Kit for Sketch. We've included 36+ screens
for the most popular features like one-on-one chat, group chat, settings and
more. As you may already know, chat is now an integral part of nearly every
popular mobile app and site, in one form or another. We have designed this
messaging UI kit using Sketch, but have also provided it in other formats
incase you do not have Sketch. We truly recommend Sketch to every
designer/developer out there!

------
wingerlang
Please don't break my back button and hijack my scroll. It is very annoying.

Looks nice otherwise.

